# Internetaktivität überwachen?



## Amr0d (16. April 2007)

Ich wohne zur Zeit in einem Studenten Wohnheim und teile mir meine Internetleitung mit 3 weiteren Personen. Da die Leitung auf meinen Namen läuft und ich somit angesprochen werde falls etwas passiert habe ich mir überlegt doch mal ein wenig aufzupassen was meine drei Schulkameraden so alles machen im Internet. Ich möchte nicht explizit wissen mit wem sie sich unterhalten jedoch würde mich mal interessiern ob sie irgendetwas illegales machen wie z.b. Musik runterladen. Ist das möglich das ich sehe ob jemand im Netzwerk z.b. Bittorrent oder ähnliche Programme laufen lässt? Das Ding ist einfach das ich ja schließlich erstmal dafür angeschaut werde und die anderen nachher sagen "nööö nie davon gehört". Ich möchte mich einfach auf der sicheren Seite bewegen und falls ich so etwas mitbekomme natürlich sofort versuchen das zu unterbinden.

Wie sieht das denn dann rein rechtlich aus? Falls die Möglichkeit besteht das zu überwachen, darf ich das überhaupt?

Gruß

Phil


----------

